# Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried one of Schimmel's intermediate head spacers (9.5:1)? My 12v MKIII VR6 is running 12psi with methanol water injection and seeing AFRs around the 10.5-11 or so. I know I can hit 14psi with my current wastegate spring but I've heard 12 is the cutoff when you are not running a head spacer. While I know a lot of people run the standard 9:1 or 8.5:1 compression spacers, I was actually thinking of running a 9.5:1 to take advantage of the few extra PSI and try to bring my AFR just under 12. Granted I may go to a little larger spring but I don't envision being able to go any higher than 16psi without upgrading the injectors (even with the ability to run a larger methanol nozzle). Basically I'd like to get the AFR up just a little bit with a touch more boost but I don't want to risk any damage to the engine by being at too high a compression. Let me know if this makes sense and if you have any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


_Modified by VWChimera at 4:02 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (VWChimera)*

why do you think that compression is going to change your air fuel ratio?


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_why do you think that compression is going to change your air fuel ratio?

I don't. I think lowering my compression ratio will allow me to run 2-4 more PSI which will change my AFR. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_
I don't. I think lowering my compression ratio will allow me to run 2-4 more PSI which will change my AFR. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.

why do you think that adding 2-4 more psi is going to change your AFR ratio? This would only be true if your fueling was working properly, but just tuned a bit rich. Realistically, there is something wrong with your fueling, and thats why it's running rich. It's possible that adding more boost, will make your car run even richer (since its not accurately scaling fuel to match air).


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (TBT-Syncro)*

Just for reference. I run 12psi, stock fiber gasket 10:1 compression, stock headbolts, 12.8:1 A/F up top, intercooled. No problems.
What fueling setup do you have? I also don't understand why your A/F will change w/ 2-4 more psi? MAF car/chip tune and it should stay the same. Standalone-retune it.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (slc92)*

I'm running the #30 injectors on C2 software. Stock MKIII pump, no inline. Only figured i'd change the AFR up top because I'd start maxing out the injectors. Kind of wierd to ask about a boost level above that I guess but I do have a little cushion due to the methanol/water injection.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_I'm running the #30 injectors on C2 software. Stock MKIII pump, no inline. Only figured i'd change the AFR up top because I'd start maxing out the injectors. Kind of wierd to ask about a boost level above that I guess but I do have a little cushion due to the methanol/water injection.

#30 with or without an inline is done at ~ 12psi ~300whp.
I would leave it alone or upgrade your setup. Tinkering for a few hp=not worth the risk.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
#30 with or without an inline is done at ~ 12psi ~300whp.
I would leave it alone or upgrade your setup. Tinkering for a few hp=not worth the risk.


be happy with what you got







OBD2 or standalone is the next upgrade...


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_

be happy with what you got







OBD2 or standalone is the next upgrade...

#30 is OBDII. #36 is OBDI.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Turbo VR6 Head Spacer Question (VWChimera)*

i'm just guessing here...
but if the injectors are already maxed out w the pump
then 1 more psi will get you to 12 afr
outside temp is more relevant than comp with a 1lb change in boost


----------



## garrey7 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Lugtronics*

buy a lugtronics and have dyno tuned problems solved.


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

garrey7 said:


> buy a lugtronics and have dyno tuned problems solved.


or just revive a 4 year old thread


----------

